# power brake booster replacement



## scy-co (Jul 3, 2010)

hellow gto guys i need some help i have a 1966 gto with a 9 inch power brake booster that seems not to be working {no brakes} can a 11 inch booster fit in place of the 9 inch. concerned with 11 inch hitting hood or engine as 9 inch seems close now. thanks in advance scy-co


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is it that you want to put a 11" instead of a 9"? Did it come stock with a 9"? I myself would keep it stock.


----------

